# Emu Oil $34/lb.



## Zany_in_CO (May 28, 2017)

Emu Oil 100% Certified Pure Triple Filtered from Australia

  Product: Emu Oil 100% Certified Pure Triple Filtered
Latin Name:  Dromaius Novae-Hollandiae
Country of Origin: Australia
Extraction Method:  Fat Rendered
Parts Used: Fat

Description: Emu Oil is commonly used to help treat acne, allergic reactions, arthritis, bee stings, burns, eczema, migraines, rashes, stretch marks, sunburn and varicose veins. SEE LINK BELOW:

http://tinyurl.com/Sun-Pure-Emu-Oil


----------



## wearytraveler (May 28, 2017)

I'd love to give that a try in a recipe but methinks it's a bit too pricey.


----------



## Relle (May 28, 2017)

I think that is really cheap and wonder if it's not 100%. 

Emu oil in Australia direct from a farm is approx. $99AUD for 500ml, so at $34lb I don't think I'd touch it. The link provided was not a direct link to a farmer, but a second party selling it on.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Talyala-...hash=item1a1a387377:m:myJAujlXPzklHOf8_yxYOwQ


----------



## Susie (May 28, 2017)

Emu oil is NOT a good idea for use in B&B.  Emu oil can transport molecules through the skin into the underlying capillaries, then into your blood stream.


----------



## lenarenee (May 28, 2017)

Susie said:


> Emu oil is NOT a good idea for use in B&B.  Emu oil can transport molecules through the skin into the underlying capillaries, then into your blood stream.



Agreed - its used in compounding pharmacies for trans-dermal use. (used to work in pharmacy)

Emu should be used very judiciously.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 29, 2017)

wearytraveler said:


> I'd love to give that a try in a recipe but methinks it's a bit too pricey.


Emu Oil is pricey! LOL It's the best price on the web I've found to date. I shared the link here for those of us who use it to make creams/lotions to relieve the pain of arthritis, fibro, etc.


Relle said:


> I think that is really cheap and wonder if it's not 100%.


I understand your concern... too good to be true, eh? But it is true. If you check the link supplied, Relle, you'll find that the seller has a very high rating -- 99% positive feedback. I've been using them for several years and can recommend the quality of their products and customer service without reservation.


Susie said:


> Emu oil can transport molecules through the skin  into the underlying capillaries, then into your blood stream.


True. 


lenarenee said:


> Emu should be used very judiciously.


True.

1) When my DH was first diagnosed with arthritis, his doctor recommended "emu oil".
2) In 2006 I took a class on making MSM/Emu Oil Cream offered by Linda Lorenzo on Southern Soapers. It was an excellent class and included points made above.
3) I've been making the cream regularly to relieve the pain of arthritis  for me, my DH and for my 97-year-old mother ever since.
4) It works! Almost instantaneously for all of us, and for others that have tried it. 
5) Words fail me to express how really good this cream is and how happy it makes me to be able to help others. The list of testimonials is long.
6) More importantly, it's less expensive (by half) and more beneficial in many ways than the top selling "Blue Emu" ($21.95) popular with so many arthritics. 

SHORT STORY:
My mom used to wait until Blue Emu went on sale before she could afford to buy it. Now she can have a better product (her words) whenever she needs it! I have one friend who uses it on her face as an anti-aging product. LOL Hubby did a little yard work this week end and strained his back. He was pain free after putting on the cream and is pain free this AM... doesn't even need to apply more. As for me, I have arthritis in my right shoulder and left knee. As I sit here typing I'm virtually pain free and have full mobility of my arms and legs.

Not braggin'... I'm just sayin'...


----------



## jewels621 (May 29, 2017)

I use straight-up 100% emu oil on my face every day. Love it! It has also stopped early-caught shingles in myself and 3 other people I've shared it with. My husband also uses it on his psoriasis and it works just as well as the cream we were spending $630/month for before we discovered this. I just don't think you'd get the same healing with it used in soaps, though. I bought 32 oz from cocojojo on eBay for about $50. I wouldn't be without it......ever.


----------



## Kamahido (May 29, 2017)

How do you make such a cream? My father has arthritis and would like to try some.


----------



## earlene (May 29, 2017)

Zany, what is the shelf life like for your MSM/Emu oil Cream?  Do you keep it refrigerated?  MSM, isn't that another name for DSMO?  My Dad used to us DSMO for pain.

I tried to find some information on Linda Lorenzo's class, but it looks like Southern Soapers became Soapalooza and there is nothing recent for classes or even archived blogs.  So it looks like it's not that active anymore.

Currently I use either Voltaren Gel, a prescription med or a non-prescription cream available from the pain doctor my DIL works for, of which the active ingredient is Menthol. The Voltaren was prescribed by my Orthopedist for my Dupuytren's, which is usually only painful when new nodules are developing, so I don't use it very often, although it is also prescribed for arthritic and other joint pains.  The Pain Cream with Menthol was gifted to me by my DIL for plantar fasciitis.  Her boss sells this stuff for $20.00 a bottle, and it's non-prescription, so I probably won't be buying it from his website.  I was thinking of trying to reproduce it from the list of ingredients, most of which are medicinal herbs and essential oils, however low on the list of ingredients is Sodium Hydroxide and that surprised me.  

In any case, I'm not sure I'd even consider going the route of putting an animal produced oil into a salve or cream for my skin but maybe I might want to try it for members of my family who would not have those qualms.  So if you are willing to share your recipe or at least an ingredient list, Zany, I would like to look into possibly trying my hand at making such a cream.


----------



## doriettefarm (May 29, 2017)

Earlene - ask your doc about Pennsaid . . . it's the same active ingredient as Voltaren but with DMSO so it penetrates better. Sorry for the thread hijack Zany.


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 30, 2017)

Susie said:


> Emu oil is NOT a good idea for use in B&B. Emu oil can transport molecules through the skin into the underlying capillaries, then into your blood stream.


 

I did not know that! :???:



Zany_in_CO said:


> 1) When my DH was first diagnosed with arthritis, his doctor recommended "emu oil".
> 2) In 2006 I took a class on making MSM/Emu Oil Cream offered by Linda Lorenzo on Southern Soapers. It was an excellent class and included points made above.
> 3) I've been making the cream regularly to relieve the pain of arthritis for me, my DH and for my 97-year-old mother ever since.
> 4) It works! Almost instantaneously for all of us, and for others that have tried it.
> ...


 

Zany I totally agree with you.  I almost gone run over by a vehicle a few years back.  I used to be a black belt and reacted quickly, and threw myself in the sidewalk.  However, I hurt my right shoulder.  Nothing per se happened to it, but is always sore, (and I am always playing three match on the PC :mrgreen

The only things that help is the blue emu that comes in aerosol.  I LOVE  that product, but if you would PM me and share your cream recipe, I would be very grateful.

I still have that small jar for feet I mentioned once, and have not use it in soap.  I prefer the aerosol, and is why I thought about it. But maybe I can soften it making a cream?


----------



## CTAnton (May 30, 2017)

I think a lot of us would be interested in your recipe Zany!


----------



## reinbeau (May 30, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> 1) When my DH was first diagnosed with arthritis, his doctor recommended "emu oil".
> 2) In 2006 I took a class on making MSM/Emu Oil Cream offered by Linda Lorenzo on Southern Soapers. It was an excellent class and included points made above.
> 3) I've been making the cream regularly to relieve the pain of arthritis  for me, my DH and for my 97-year-old mother ever since.
> 4) It works! Almost instantaneously for all of us, and for others that have tried it.
> ...





CTAnton said:


> I think a lot of us would be interested in your recipe Zany!


I surely would love a recipe, I have a terrible knee right now and am currently using Australian Dream - I'd love to make it myself.  If you are so inclined to share, I know many would appreciate it!


----------



## Relle (May 30, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I understand your concern... too good to be true, eh? But it is true. If you check the link supplied, Relle, you'll find that the seller has a very high rating -- 99% positive feedback. I've been using them for several years and can recommend the quality of their products and customer service without reservation.



I did check the link and if that is the case, then it would be cheaper for me to purchase the emu oil from overseas, than the country of origin (Australia) where I live, which seems weird to me. They must be getting it really cheap to sell at that price, import it and make a profit, that's why I'm sceptical. Just noticed they don't send to Australia.


----------



## Millie (May 30, 2017)

Just a word of caution - people might not use your product correctly! I was trying to find a safe usage rate for sweet birch EO some time ago, and found a few articles about a girl who died from methyl salicylate poisoning from chronically using too much pain rub. Yikes! I know more people have overdosed on water, but I would still be afraid to make a pain remedy (aka drug) for someone else. I know y'all are sensible folk and would make a well researched product, but had to mention it just in case.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 31, 2017)

Relle said:


> They must be getting it really cheap to sell at that price, import it  and make a profit, that's why I'm sceptical. Just noticed they don't  send to Australia.


I'm thinking they must have a long standing relationship with a provider in AU and a contract where they must provide a certain amount at a set price over a set period of time.



Millie said:


> Just a word of caution - people might not use your product correctly!


Your point is well taken, Millie. I recently ran into two ladies who were using Young Living oil blends neat -- rather than diluting at 1% in a carrier oil as it clearly stated on the bottle! I did my best to convince them they could be doing themselves some serious damage, but they just blithely pooh-poohed the idea. I can only hope they gave it a second thought later and checked with their "dealer" about it.


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 31, 2017)

sooo what about the cream recipe?  :angel:


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 1, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> sooo what about the cream recipe?  :angel:





Kamahido said:


> How do you make such a cream? My father has arthritis and would like to try some.





earlene said:


> So if you are willing to share your recipe or at least an ingredient  list, Zany, I would like to look into possibly trying my hand at making  such a cream.





SunRiseArts said:


> if you would PM me and share your cream recipe, I would be very grateful.





CTAnton said:


> I think a lot of us would be interested in your recipe Zany!





reinbeau said:


> I  surely would love a recipe, I have a terrible knee right now and am  currently using Australian Dream - I'd love to make it myself.  If you  are so inclined to share, I know many would appreciate it!


My apologies to all. I haven't been ignoring you. I'm happy to share my recipe with you all, but I needed to think about the best way to do it. Since I sell this cream, privately, to a limited customer base, rather than post it on a public forum, I'd prefer to do it privately. So if you could each send me a PM with your email and a bit about your lotion making experience, I'll get back to you after this weekend. I'm slammed at the moment with an event on Friday and Saturday and hardly have time to think, let alone make my notes presentable for sharing. Know what I mean?

Thank you for your understanding, and for your patience I truly appreciate it. 
:bunny:


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 6, 2017)

earlene said:


> Zany, what is the shelf life like for your MSM/Emu oil Cream?
> I make it for a small customer base about every 6 months or so.
> 
> Do you keep it refrigerated?
> ...


To get on the list, please PM me with your email.



doriettefarm said:


> Earlene - ask your doc about Pennsaid . . . it's the same active ingredient as Voltaren but with DMSO so it penetrates better. Sorry for the thread hijack Zany.


No worries, doriette. Thank you for your input.



Zany_in_CO said:


> So if you could each *send me a PM with your email and a bit about your lotion making experience*, I'll get back to you after this weekend.


Okay, Peeps... I'm ready to do this. I have 7 PMs and only one of you included their email addy. As soon as I collect them all, I'll be sending out a PDF that includes notes (Q & A) from Linda's class. 
Thanks! :bunny:​


----------



## reinbeau (Jun 7, 2017)

Thank you for your generous offer!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 7, 2017)

I just wanted to say it is really nice of you to privately share with everyone. Sellers are usually put off and not interested in sharing recipes, techniques, etc. I thought it was really cool


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 7, 2017)

CTAnton said:


> I think a lot of us would be interested in your recipe Zany!


I haven't heard from you. Are you interested? 



SunRiseArts said:


> sooo what about the cream recipe?  :angel:


Sooooo are you in? I don't have a PM from you. Am I missing something?


----------

